# Peacefield Raceway



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been working on a scenic HO layout since October. To save on bandwidth, I'm not pasting my photos here, but please click on the "My Photos" link for my profile; I've uploaded about a dozen of them there.

The table is L shaped, 14' long, 6' wide on the narrow end and 8' on the wide. 95 running feet of track and 2 lanes (not even my fastest G+, etc., types of cars have been able to crack the 9 second lap time barrier). Some modified HO kits, some scratch built, and the scenery is very traditional plaster, paint, and scatter material. 

Still a safe distance from being done. Since these pictures were taken, I've completed 3 of my bleachers and glued 300 people into them as well as the concession area. I've also been working on my guard rails and have a bit more landscaping to do. I also need to get to work on my luxury boxes as well as some ancillary things in the pit/garage area like a winners circle. 

This is my first attempt at a permanent track or scenery. I will post more pictures as the effort advances. Hope you enjoy these photos and that they inspire ideas for your own track.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, really nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wicked cool.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

VERY nice PF!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice!! Something to be proud of for sure. You've done some fine work there.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice layout...*

Saw your pics over on SCI and was hoping you'd stop here and post too. Great job. nd


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Incredible track Peacefield, the detail are amazing.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

_S W E E T_ -- Awesome scenery! I love the bridge and rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Love all the scenery. What products did you use for the grassy effect it looks great. The "thank you" on the back of the gate is a nice touch. Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome nice work.. free this weekend? Suppose to be 75 degrees here in texas and I have a BBQ and some nice Angus just ready to be used as bribes....


Dave


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful track! 

I know you are being bandwidth friendly, but I want to post this one pic from your gallery.

I hope that when I am done with my landscaping, I have at least one view that is as awesome as this. I don't think it will be possible for me and what I am working with (basically me, again), but it is a goal.

Thanks for posting, and I hope I can learn some tips about landscaping from you.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your compliments and encouragement. 

To answer the question about the scatter material: the grass, gravel, sand, etc., are all Woodland Scenics products. Not cheap, and it took me a while to learn how to stretch them and cover more with less. Some of their coarse and fine turf material for grass as well as their ballast for gravel and sand.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Very nice. Now you need to build a camera car for a guided tour around Peaceville

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

...

... oooookayyy ... well, I'll just go work on my little flattop door layout now ... 

--D


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

PF, excellent track. I love the decorations and landscaping.

As a tip for cheap ground cover, do what a friend of mine did. Buy yourself some cheap pine boards. Run them through the table saw a few times creating a bunch of saw-dust. He bought (cheap) a bunch of water based paints. Bought colors like grey, brown, green. Mixed the paints into a huge pale of water to create coloring. Poured the coloring into a pale with the saw dust in it and started stirring. Poured the wet saw dust out on newspaper to dry (paper soaked up the water) put the vaious colors into baggies for storage. Took him a weekend, bet he had a couple gallon sized bags of ground covering that didn't cost him much. I still have a bunch from years ago when he did this. Oh yeah...he didn't have a table saw, so he asked his buddy who did to make the saw dust. He said that only took about 5-10 minutes to cut up the wood and scoop the saw dust off the floor. Just throwing a tip out there.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

PF, that's a beautiful track, nice work! I C your from Jersey, I'm in Howell (central jersey)
any tips on good hobby shops?


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, Bumpercar. I live in Franklin which is Northwest NJ, up by Vernon Valley/Great Gorge. And I work in the most Northeastern part of the state in Montvale. I've not found much. Just Zepplin Hobbies who moved from Riverdale down to Wayne. A not bad shop with some tracks, but not convenient and I don't tend to see much action there.


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Guys,:wave:
I am from Old Bridge. I do most of my shopping on the bay and used to go to the Parsippany show a couple of times a year. Looks like they don't do that show anymore? 

Evan


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

scooter72167 said:


> Hi Guys,:wave:
> I am from Old Bridge. I do most of my shopping on the bay and used to go to the Parsippany show a couple of times a year. Looks like they don't do that show anymore?
> 
> Evan


The Parsippany show is still going on. The next one is May 18, 2008 from 9 - 2 at the P.A.L. Building.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I need to get plugged into that. I've never actually been to a slot car show. Didn't even know there was one in northern NJ. Do you have a link where I can get some more info?


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Peacefield said:


> I need to get plugged into that. I've never actually been to a slot car show. Didn't even know there was one in northern NJ. Do you have a link where I can get some more info?


It's run by Pete Serraon. All I have is a postcard with the basic info. I tried to PM you with his phone number so you can have him send you one, but you're not set up to recieve e-mails.


----------

